# Chicken and Spinach Lasagna Rolls



## Jeekinz (Nov 1, 2008)

Chicken and Spinach Lasagna Rolls

In a shallow baking dish, ladle a layer of beschamel sauce that has some fresh grated parmesan cheese.

For the rolls, precook lasagna pasta and lay the sheets out to cool.  On one end of a lasagna sheet place: 1-2 table spoons of ricotta, 1-2 table spoons of cooked/large dice chicken breast, a table spoon of thawed/drained frozen spinach and a tablespoon or so of grated asiago or parmesan, pinch of salt and pepper.  Roll up the lasagna and place them in the baking dish with the end flap down.

I made a simple tomato sauce using diced canned tomato, onion, garlic, basil and red pepper flakes.  You can use jarred if you'd like.  I should have reduced my tomato sauce more, so be aware of that or use puree.

Ladle the top of the rolls with the tomato sauce, cover and place into a 375 oven for 30 minutes.

Plate the rolls and top with more fresh asiago or parmesan and fresh basil.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 1, 2008)

I can just see me trying to roll up a slippery lasagna noodle without mushing everything out 
I can also see me giving this a try. It looks very good, Jeeks.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks.  They aren't really slippery after they dry off and cool.  If the filling starts to come out, just jam it back in there. lol  

Obvously the pasta is just the vehicle for many different combinations.  I almost did a ragu with roasted asparagus.  But that will have to wait for another day.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

They look YUMMY!! Good job Jeekinz!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Chicken and Spinach Lasagna Rolls
> 
> In a shallow baking dish, ladle a layer of beschamel sauce that has some fresh grated parmesan cheese.
> 
> ...


 
*If you're interested in an easy to make, fantastically flavored and fairly low calorie dish , this is it.  I make these often (recipe from Lidia Bastianich)  and I love them.  Your recipe is almost identical.  *


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm another one who has trouble with "rolled" lasagna dishes.

While Jeekinz's version is obviously prettier, aAm thinking that this would also be just as delicious made as a "mini" regular lasagna - i.e. a light layer of sauce in the bottom of the baking dish, a layer of lasagna noodles, a layer of filling, another layer of noodles, more sauce & a little grated cheese on top before baking.


----------



## sattie (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for posting this Jeeks!!!


----------



## letscook (Nov 1, 2008)

Yummy   what time did you say dinner was.


----------



## Guts (Nov 1, 2008)

Great picture! I should never come to this site hungry LOL
Do you think it would be ok to make this with shrimp instead of chicken?


----------



## QSis (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful, Jeeks!

Lee


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!



Guts said:


> Do you think it would be ok to make this with shrimp instead of chicken?


 
Like I said, you can mix and match anything you'd like.  Be creative....and adding shrimp is most definately creative. 

DQ, I'm not sure where the low calories come in, but it was definately good to eat.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 1, 2008)

beautiful!  Yummmy!!


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 1, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Thanks for the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
* A tablespoon of asiago has very few calories, the spinach has practically none,  chicken breast meat has fewer calories than  dark meat, and the ricotta is low in calories if you're using part skim ricotta.  The sauce, is a very simple sauce and if you  use fresh tomatoes that's even lower in calories.  It's a heck of a lot lower in fat and cholesterol than the regular meat sauced,  cheese laden lasagna we're all familiar with.  AND it taste a lot better I think.  If I have time I will calculate the calories in your version. *


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 1, 2008)

*Okay here goes: given the amounts you used in your recipe, I come up with about 275 calories per roll - give or take for amount accuracy. You could have 2 and still be below the 600 calorie level. *
*Heres the breakdown as my calorie counter gives it:*

*Asiago cheese 40*
*Part skim ricotta 70 *
*Spinach (frozen) 6*
*Chicken breast 35*
*Lasagna noodle 90*
*Fresh tom. sauce 35 ( I had no way of knowing what sauce you used.)*


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 2, 2008)

Good research.

The tomato sauce was diced San Marzano tomatos.  I guess it really isn't that bad.  What about the beschamel though?  2 T butter & flour, about 2 cups whole milk, 1/2 cup grated parm.  If the beschamel is alot, you could just spoon that on the plate so you can control the amount per serving.


----------



## DramaQueen (Nov 2, 2008)

*Dang!! Forgot about the bechemel. Okay, so add another 40 calories. It's too good to pass up for a few extra calories. I don't add bechemel so I didn't think of it. Even the picture looks good enough to eat. You did a good job jeekinz *


----------



## Glorie (Dec 10, 2008)

This looks phenomenal!  I think I'll try it with Italian chicken sausage and see what happens, lol  Thanks!


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> They look YUMMY!!




*salivating*  I second that.


----------

